# Life-Like's "Basics for Beginners" guides!



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm sure anyone who's started out with a Life-Like train set will remember these booklets:









The booklets would be included in Life-Like's train sets, for new model railroaders to get some ideas with their new trains. The guides came with around 90 to 130 tips for model railroaders, including many submitted by readers or modelers. Of course, most of them are for working with Life-Like's products, but they can pretty much work with just about any HO train line's equivalent. Some of these tips I have actually done on my layout as well!
They also have little product catalogs near the end showing what they have available at the time.

The sixth, ninth and twelfth editions are available for viewing here (I submitted the latter two):
http://hoseeker.net/lifelike.htm
The sixth edition is most likely from 1985, the ninth edition is from 1993-1994, and the twelfth edition is from 2000.

So far the latest edition offered is the thirteenth, from at least 2005-2006, when Walthers acquired Life-Like. No new edition has been planned or published yet, and some of Life-Like's sets do not come with this guide anymore.


----------

